# Turbot recipe?



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone has a recipe for some tasty turbot? Other than pan fried. It doesn't have to be smoked.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2017)

Also ....any toughts on cold smoked turbot?


----------



## dls1 (Apr 27, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Anyone has a recipe for some tasty turbot? Other than pan fried. It doesn't have to be smoked.


Are you doing the whole fish, or just fillets?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2017)

Steaks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2017)

They look like cut up filet...they called them steaks at the store but are not cut like salmon steaks across the backbone.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 27, 2017)

My new fave is a marinade of sesame oil, sweet soy, Brown sugar, minced ginger and garlic, Then a quick grill on a hot bbq or pan fry, Hopefully there is some skin on it still?? This is how I do salmon and tuna collars as well. Don't be afraid of the skin, fats, and crisped fins done this way! that's the best part! Some of the best part of the fish comes from what most Americans throw away. now I am making myself drool!


----------

